# Jeff--How about a GERD (acid reflux) forum?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Lots of people on here suffer from this either chronically or intermittantly, and I would appreciate having a forum to go to for support, medication questions, etc. ...or just to whine when the reflux is really bad.








We have forums for other problems that often occur in IBS sufferers, so this doesn't seem too out of order, IMHO.Would anyone else be interested in a forum dedicated to this topic?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I think we used to have one ?? Don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Maybe you can round up the troops and have those interested send me email. There doesn't seem to be much response from your posting - in favor - or not.Jeff


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

Count me in


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

in favor


----------



## sick_of_ibs (Sep 25, 2001)

good idea !


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Great idea....count me in too!! Gar


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Me too! Me too! Many times it is the GERD that is worse than the IBS and of course the two play off of each other. I would post there for sure.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Yep! Count on me too. I had a reflux during the night of Wednesday to Saturday. When i got up it was a bit burning. I'm taking Ramitidine (the active ingredient) to decrease the acid amount when it's bad + some calcium. It looks that the stomach valve isn't working properly and that the spasms are not only in the colon but in the entire gut (colon, stomach, esophagus,..) top to bottom.I heard about a new technique that use the heat (they introduce an apparatus in the esophagus down to the valve, that produce some heat) to strengthen that valve. It looks it's working.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

sure. as a matter of fact, just yesterday, I believe I was checking this BB to see if there already was one! (but...how about a GERD/H. Pylori forum?)


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

If you watch your diet and take Prevacid daily you won't have a reflux problem


----------



## Bev Buhse (Jan 3, 2002)

I've had IBS for well over 25 years, but I have to say until now I didn't really know all the "lingo" involved... so call me stupid, but what exactly IS GERD and reflux??? I no doubt have suffered from it not knowing its real name.Thanks!Bev


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Davis, Prevacid gave me such bad D, I decided the occassional bad bout with reflux was better than undoing all the progress I've made reducing D attacks. I might give the Prevacid another try soon when I have a few days free to stay near a toilet if need be.Hip, I think including H. pylori would be just fine, if there was a forum.I know this isn't a topic that will generate tons and tons of responses, but like the diagnostic tests forum, it's nice to know where to go when you need information. We've had various posts on reflux here and there, but I'm back on a slow dialup connection for the time being, and searching for them takes a while.Regardless of the outcome of my proposal, how about sharing things that have helped you deal with this, in this thread? When I've got that acid creeping up my throat, I really want to know how to make it better!P.S. Bev--I think GERD is (not sure on spelling) gastro-esophogeal reflux (disorder?)Something goes wrong with the sphincter between the stomach and esophogus and lets acid wash back up.I'm not sure of all the details here, because my doc and I haven't gone into it that much. I'd love more research, but I guess that's on my list of things I mean to do but forget when I'm online. (I'm already on here when I should be searching for something else right now...)This isn't something that you necessarily experience if you have IBS, but many people on here have some experience with it or h. pylori.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, since I am up at 2:30 AM with a bad case of reflux I thought that I might help out here. GERD is an acronymn for Gastro-Esophogeal Reflux Disease. The sphincter on the top of your stomach does not hold all of your stomach contents in so the acids and sometimes food creep up your throat and into your mouth. Over time the acid can erode the lining of your esophagus at which time it becomes erosive esophagitis (which I had). I take 300 to 450 ml of Zantac every day and have for several years now. If I do not take my medication every day I suffer from terrible heartburn and in fact I still get heartburn occasionally in spite of the medication (like right now). For me the reflux and the IBS go hand in hand and in fact I developed them simultaneousely. I told my husband that it is like someone stuck a hand in me and has given a good squeeze to my guts so that the stuff gets pushed out both ways. I don't smoke, I am not overweight and I eat well and take my medication...I still have reflux. I would love to hear from others who have simular experiences, it is scary to wake up in the middle of the night as sick as a dog and have no-one to talk to.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Count me in too. For me its one with the other and having other peoples advise that has it would be great.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Poor Luna.







It is not fun dealing with IBS, then reflux, back and forth - plus other problems too. I guess I'll always have a propensity for both (and other things too). I don't have any suggestions except to take some yucky meds, but I hate for us to have to take them forever - and I swear that sometimes the meds give you even more reflux/burning (rebound effect?). Also, I've found that greatly modifying my diet in some ways seems to help. Go light on the tomato sauce, vinegar, oranges, spices, really rich stuff. And, I guess we all need to do what we can to "relax" as much as possible!


----------



## Bev Buhse (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info Luna and GurgleGut - I guess I won't be part of this forum since I don't suffer from that - which I am very thankful for now that I know what it is.Bev


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## sharann (Jan 9, 2002)

My dad had GERD then had the surgery. I wish he would have had a forum about it prior to that. The info could have helped him understand his condition.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had daily indigestion, occasional reflux--usually in the middle of the night--to go along with my d. The grape seed blend I use has controlled all of them, even with pizza and beer.


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

overitnow........What exactly is the grape seed blend?? Just curious.







Thanks.....Gar


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

I have occasional heartburn, but don't have the reflux that happens all the way to the back of my throat. Just a squeezing sensation right in the middle of my chest, below the breastbone. It seems to be worse if I'm in a stage of C, and definitely if I lie down to quickly after eating.I would be interested in the forum.overitnow: Hi from a fellow Victorian


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Cori, that sounds like reflux symptoms to me, it doesn't always end up all the way in your throat but that chest feeling sure is familiar. I sometimes get a feeling that there is a lump in my throat too...very uncomfortable!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm convinced.Look for the new forum shortly.Jeff


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I dont come here very often anymore cause there is no GERD forum. BTW we've asked before several times and we always get no where. So we look else where then here for help. Period.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

It's really funny, because I hadn't been over here in a long time, and just tonight, I went looking to see if anyone said anything about GERD, which is worsening with me lately. Coincidence! I take 40 mg. of Pepcid twice a day because I'm allergic to the PPI's like Prevacid. Even if I wasn't, the D from them was crazy!


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Jeff, I am looking forward to the new forum, GERD is as bad as IBS if not worse sometimes. Thank you.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

hi all, i am on Aciphex tabs for the GERD. my gastro guy put me on it when it first came out around the time Lotronex came on the market. it is a 24 hour med. you only take one a day before breakfast. this stuff works realy well for me, better then Zantac or Prilosec. Zantac was OK but the Prilosec made me feel awfull, like i was coming down with the flu. good luck to you guys, MALI


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Oooppsss!Just posted this in the wrong place. I've been up most of the night with my two year old.Anyway, I am for it! I have suffered with reflux...indigestion since my GB surgery. I thought in the beginning I was having heart problems. Anyone else have this and their IBS start after GB surgery? I had the D before my GB was removed but not all the other IBS symptoms that I have now. Finally, after many dr visits thinking I was dying, I went back to my surgeon who said that IBS or worsened IBS and reflux or indigestion are the two worst complaints after GB surgery. Anybody else?I would really like this support for I too suffer more from it sometimes more than my IBS.Thanks for the suggestion.In His strength and power, JenL


----------

